# how important is having a lid?



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

when i was doing salt i got used to not having the top covered. now, i have actually had an acei jump before, years ago. but generally speaking, how important is it to have a lid with haps, peacocks, and a few mbuna (labs/acei)? i'm guessing it's pretty necessary.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have lids on all my tanks. I have lost a few high dollar fish to jumping when I carelessly left the lids open for long periods of time. Also I live in a very dry area so a lidless tank evaporates quickly. So for me its not worth the risk.

On the other hand there are a lot of people that don't have lids and I think tanks without lids look better. So its not essential to have a lid on a tank but it will save fish lives and slow water evaporation.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

mbuna aren't big jumper out type fish but i was looking behind my 125g and i see 2 dead fish behind it and i have a lid that covers most of the top


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Fish will jump, particularly at night if they get spooked. If you don't cover your tank, you are guaranteed to lose fish.


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

My experience is that Malawian cichlids are not natural jumpers but will sometimes end up on the floor when chased.

So...I vote yes to the lid.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

A lid is a necessity, even with you will lose fish on occasion out of the few small openings.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Lost a very nice male Frontosa .....

To this day still dumbfounded that he managed to fit in the only gap I had in his tank. This was where the filter hosing were. So I have all my tanks pretty much 'sealed' up.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep my tanks covered in the winter and lidless in the summer. Having a lid cuts down on evaporation and holds some heat in. No lid helps with oxygenation and keeps the tank water a little cooler. Other than that I don't see a necessity.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

You will lose a fish if you don't have a lid.

I've had 2 haps jump out in the last year just from having the lid open for a minute after feeding.

There is no good reason to skip one. You can get new all glass lids cheap online. I think I paid like $60 or so for a new one for my 125.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

jw85 said:


> You will lose a fish if you don't have a lid.
> 
> I've had 2 haps jump out in the last year just from having the lid open for a minute after feeding.
> 
> There is no good reason to skip one. You can get new all glass lids cheap online. I think I paid like $60 or so for a new one for my 125.


It seems that YOU will lose fish without a lid. I however have never had a fish jump out of the tank. The reasons for not having a lid are listed above. Additionally the tank looks better without a lid and lighting is more efficient.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

99% of tanks without lids will eventually have a fish jump out. There are ways to reduce the chance of jumping, such as lots of floating plants and reducing the water level. But the fact is that YOU haven't had a fish jump out YET - _so far as you know_.

Incidentally, I don't believe tanks look better without lids, because the cover prevents splash that will build calcium deposits on fixtures and equipment. Since most of my tanks are small and have either air powered sponge or box filters in them, they get plenty of oxygenation with the tanks covered because there is a steady flow of air into the enclosure. I keep my covers clean so the light gets through, and the glass cover protects the light fixture from moisture, extending the life of the fixture.


----------



## ITALIAN926 (Jul 31, 2012)

The force of Gravity is greater in his house, or he just has a bunch of obese fish


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

ITALIAN926 said:


> The force of Gravity is greater in his house, or he just has a bunch of obese fish


That is what I say whenever I step on the scale.....


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I lost 2 without adequate lids; there was a gap in the back. now have those gaps covered with needlepoint mesh (thanks, Deeda) and have had no more losses... might have been jumping, or might have been house cats... mbuna tank. Use lids, IMO - they will get through relatively small gaps.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

My tank has a gap just big enough for the FX5 hoses and I've had fish jump out of that several times. So yes eventually you'll have a fish jump out.

Luckily everytime I've had a fish jump out it was me walking past the tank in the morning and scaring them, so I was able to put them back in.

Not a good way to start the day though.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I also have 2 dogs and a cat. The tank would be full of dog hair without a lid, and the cat would surely have snacks while I was at work.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

You should brush your cat and dogs. That would keep the hair down. I have 2 dogs and have had no hair in the tank. That's because I groom them. And don't call me Shirley.
Still have lost 0 fish due to jumping out of the tank. Yes chromedome, I absolutely do know. :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I do brush mine, but they're both Australian Shepherds and they blow their coats 6 months at a time, 2 times a year.

Plus there's usually one or two foster dogs here at a time too. So maybe my case is a little extreme.


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 on the lid, mainly to slow down evaporation and stop the light spilling into the room.

If you want the extra light tho, you could always use a glass sliding cover on top, with lights above it.

probably cheaper than a retail hood too.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

If I didn't have lids on my tanks my house would have molded away a long time ago. They definitely do cut down on evaporation which is very important the more tanks you have in your house.

In one corner of my fish room there is a narrow gap on the floor between the racks that I just can't reach. It is currently occupied by the shriveled up remains of 2 Festivums and 1 peacock that jumped out more than a year ago through small gaps in the lids.

Fish will jump when startled and sometimes just for no reason at all. I would highly recommend everyone use a lid. Otherwise you are just tempting fate.

Andy


----------

